
Startups for Remote Nomads handle Corona (Learn from a leading founder) - randymonday
https://www.blog.openstartuplist.com/pieter-levels-corona-virus-nomadlist-remoteok
======
randymonday
Pieter Levels of Nomad List and Remote OK share how it's like running two
businesses in the midst of the Corona. He handles it pretty well I must say.

